# Antrim Lake...



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

The pre-Thanksgiving tradition continues... (ODNR) is releasing 600 adult breeder trout from the London State Fish Hatchery on Wednesday 11-24. 

According to the news release, the brood stock rainbow trout will range from 15"-30" long and weigh three to ten pounds. This is a fun event with a great chance to catch a "big" rainbow trout.

The stocking usually happens late morning... Do not FORGET your fishing license... The daily limit is (5) trout.

HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!! 

note: Post some pics here!!

walleye24


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Good luck dealing with this "mess" if you go there. I stopped fishing there after 2 guys showed up with a "Great Lakes walleye cooler" and said 2 inches from my face "if you cross my lines while casting I will kill you." Um no thank you.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll be there with my bro, dad, and son. Hopefully the weather keeps people away. What does "late morning" mean? I assume 11am....


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

I heard they are releasing them around 10a.... what's the usual bait set up for this type of trout in this type of lake?


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

combat fishing at it's finest! Get there early pack a lot of patience and try and have fun.
I usually go but doubt if I can this year. Sometimes you end up by some really great people. Sometimes.... you see old guys cussing at little kids for crossing their lines.
bait: power bait, marshmellos,cheese, worms, wax worms, minnows, spinners. all or none may work..bring a variety and hope you have the right one on at the right time.
Good Luck!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

we went to the first release and slayed em. my advice: bring bourbon


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

fishwendel2 said:


> Good luck dealing with this "mess" if you go there. I stopped fishing there after 2 guys showed up with a "Great Lakes walleye cooler" and said 2 inches from my face "if you cross my lines while casting I will kill you." Um no thank you.


If someone said that to me I would DEFANITLY cross there line........I dont like putting up with that crap while fishing .....


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

skycruiser said:


> we went to the first release and slayed em. my advice: bring bourbon


Drinking in a park with dads trying to teach there kids how to fish ....Great idea ........Ohh yea and also driving on the roads on thanksgiving while there are D.U.I check points everywhere.......I think i will wait till I get home and fire up the smoker..... There are places to drink try a paylake not a public park


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I'll stick with coffee to stay warm.

Does anyone know where exactly they release them at in the lake? What area/side?
I plan on goin down for my first antrim lake trout event. I fish for the trout up around my neck of the woods and do very good with rooster tails. I hooked up so many this spring I was letting kids reel them in from way out. 
I haven't caught a nice size steely since I used to go over to Erie Pa. a few years back.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

BigDub007 said:


> Drinking in a park with dads trying to teach there kids how to fish ....Great idea ........Ohh yea and also driving on the roads on thanksgiving while there are D.U.I check points everywhere.......I think i will wait till I get home and fire up the smoker..... There are places to drink try a paylake not a public park


Maybe I'm wrong but I took it as a joke. Lighten up a little


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

MUST...GET...NET...

The big breeder trout are put in with nets all around the lake. The smaller trout are pumped in with tubes usually right in front of the main entrance to the park. LOOKS to be a very cold day on Wednesday... A high in the low 40's. We have had many years of cold weather, along with some very nice weather. Good Luck!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

In all honesty they don't normally release the fish until after noon. Normally 1230 or 1. However, if you want a prime spot you gotta get there early. Fish tend to hit within first hour or two of release. Then wait a while and they will bite again. All of the trout I've seen released have been in the net. Truck drives around, guys with nets let fish go, then lots of hits then done. Shoulder to shoulder or maybe within 10 feet, not my thing, but hope you guys have fun!!!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Huh never seen net release I'm used to the truck n dump method.
Hopefully the cold weather holds back some people from coming down.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck out there.....Try the S.W corner....I have done well on the N.end and e. side as well. If your reading this you will probably be too late to get a prime spot. I can't handle the crowds anymore, makes me want to choke people :bomb: Have fun and don't spare the trout chow......


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

SO I have a question. I am bringing waders because i think it will help by being able to walk out jsut a couple feet to cast light lines, also it will let me get where i want even if there a tree in the wya or its crowded. I also wandered why i never see anyone there with waders on. Is there any reason you cant wade out a couple feet?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

This is an old quarry. In most spots it drops suddenly. Also, if you were to wade out you would be more of a moving target for the legions of casting fisherman from the shore. And lastly.....I'm not sure but I don't think your allowed to wade there.

Happy hunting!


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

It sounds like fun. And to packed for me ........G00D LUCK \m/


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

KDOG1976 said:


> SO I have a question. I am bringing waders because i think it will help by being able to walk out jsut a couple feet to cast light lines, also it will let me get where i want even if there a tree in the wya or its crowded. I also wandered why i never see anyone there with waders on. Is there any reason you cant wade out a couple feet?


There is NO WADING in Antrim. DOW personnel/wildlife officers will be there. I would not test your luck


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

The weather was not too bad other than the wind in your face and this was the fewest people I have ever seen turn out for a release. I however only managed 2 that will look real nice in the smoker - everyone have a great holiday


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Arrived at Antrim around 8:15am and got a prime fishing spot and parking spot no problem. The crowds didn't seem too bad and everyone around me was pretty nice. We had 5 people fishing and ended up with 3 trout. My son landed the first one which was the largest fish he's ever caught and he was pretty proud he horsed it in by himself. 
Here's a pic of the three of them (each from 14" to 16"). Caught them all on minnows under a float. Weather was cold, but it was a fun time spent with family and friends.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

It sure was a fun day to spend with some old friends but it sure was COLD!! The trout were dropped around 11:00 & they seemed to start biting pretty quickly. Jiggerman's son Josh got the biggest breeder trout of the day!!:B This was Josh's 1st ANTRIM EXPERIENCE & boy was he a trooper. He not only caught fish, but also was the "net man" on many nice trout that were landed. Great job Josh!!

Here are a few pics from the day... Josh's "big trout" topped out around 24"... Not bad for the "rookie" 1st timer. Way to go Josh!! I think you are already a better fisherman than your dad!!


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is another friend of mine Mingte with some nice rainbows!!

Note: His wife Sue saved the day bringing us all hot coffee, boy was that nice!! That warmed us up just enough before the fishing got going!! THANKS SUE!!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

nice job fellas! i wish i coulda went but work kept getting in the way. frustrating becuase i know i have the best artificial set ups and best spots on the lake. we caught about 50 the day of the normal release and sent many a family home with their limit

oh, and i was just joking about the bourbon. kinda.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey,some nice fish there everyone..Good job on catchin a couple big ones and helpin out with the net Josh. Ya got a fine son there Jiggerman. Thanks for the pics walleye24


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

do they release these trout breeders into antrim every year?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes and Punderson.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

game fishing. quite a game alright.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Got out this morning with the break in the weather & fished for a couple of hours. Things looked to be rather slow, but did manage a mixed bag this morning. Lots to be thankful for... Understand, every "day" is a gift!!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

tpat said:


> game fishing. quite a game alright.


tpat, I hope you were joking on your last post. There were a lot of kids fishing with their parents learning how to fish. Its nice to see the determination on the kids faces reeling in a nice fish. I don't think its a " game" to them.

Just wondering, did you go to Antrim to fish with your kids???


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

tpat said:


> game fishing. quite a game alright.


Yea, I bet you never take a kid fishing!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

common guys if you cant find a constructive way to get your point across dont even bother posting


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

> Good luck dealing with this "mess" if you go there. I stopped fishing there after 2 guys showed up with a "Great Lakes walleye cooler" and said 2 inches from my face "if you cross my lines while casting I will kill you." Um no thank you.


I hope this doesn't sound too harsh.

It doesn't sound much like a kid's event...which would be good...sounds more like typical chimpanzee stuff.

This event may fall under the ODNR resorting to gimmicks to keep those licenses getting purchased, tradition or not.

To each his own, I'd rather have well maintained fisheries that can be enjoyed as opposed to a "canned hunt".


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

there's value in both...for me the trout release is a fisherman's black friday. i'll go out once per year and deal with the insanity for a different experience than what i normally get the other 364 days per year


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe I'm just getting old and becoming one of the guys in the balcony on The Muppet Show.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just doesn't seem to be much sport in it.

As a kid orientated event, it would be fine...I get this vision, however, of hostile shaved apes showing up with their buckets, litter and threats of death...pissed off that the ODNR won't let them use dynamite.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

So what about the kids that showed up with their parents? Some parents or dads might use this as a kids event to spend some with their kids and teach them how to fish.(and I know a few dads whose kids fish with them for some quality time because of time limits allowed because of divorce). And it would be more kid orientated if you would bring your kids to fish.

fishwendel2, You were threatened with violence....Get on your cell phone next time and call the police. We don't need "thugs" like that around a public fishing area. You definately won't be the first or last person to report people like that.

tpat, I'm still curious if you went fishing at Antrim?


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a novel idea.......with all the ODNR personnel on site, how about checking fishing license, I'm guessing there are just a few select person(s) who don't have one, present for the "free event" . Fine them & escort them out. I'm guessing once word got out, your idiot ratio would drop as well. Just thinking out loud here. A Happy Holiday Season, and tight lines to all!


----------



## rageandcage (Aug 8, 2010)

So is Antrim still worth hitting for some trout, maybe tomorrow? Or have I completely missed that boat?


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

rageandcage said:


> So is Antrim still worth hitting for some trout, maybe tomorrow? Or have I completely missed that boat?


There is some trout still to be caught in Antrim. Pack plenty of patience and your chances go up greatly...


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Went out this morning to see if the trout were still biting @ Antrim Lake. Arrived around 9:30 & not that much was going on early. COLD morning! :S

Things warmed in the afternoon and the trout seemed to start getting active, moving around when the sun got higher. Managed to hit a few fish during lunchtime. Ended up with (4) trout & really TRYED to get a "limit" but couldn't come up with #5. Fished pretty hard, staying for five hours. 

Still some nice trout out there to be caught guys... Here is a few pics from today.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Walleye24 - Nice catch. What did you catch them on? I have never fished for trout but may give it a shot now that the crowds have dispersed. I have seen post of everything from minnows, wax worms, power bait to velveeta cheese as bait.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I got skunked today Could see them cruising the shallows in schools of 4 or 5, some as big as my arm. They wouldn't take powerbait, corn, marshmallows, gulp minnows or any of my lures. I was able to bring a my rooster tale right in front of a group of monsters(could have snagged one if I wanted), but they just turned away. They did seem to be feeding because they would swim in schools along the shore and then dart quickly in front of each other. I kept thinking, "oh they'll hit it now, it's right in front of their path"....nope. Saw a guy who had two in a bucket, but did not see anyone actually catch anything when I was there from 11 to 4.

Rotten lake!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

walleye24 - those are some nice bows for sure. 
I may take my long rod down there as well as a spinning rod with some bait and see if I can get anything. Been a while since I have cast the long rod but it may be worth it.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Rageandcage, I walked out one fine April morning and saw a big fat Rainbow swimming along the shorline. I tossed out a minnow on a bobber (as I was fishing for Crappie that day) and I gotta tell you.... he cooked up just fine. 

There will be some catchable fish in there for some time to come albeit not as many.......still some.


----------

